# Canadian Newbie



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Folks
Used to be big on Halloween stuff... well moderate is a better word I guess, But this year I decided to get back into it after I went LOR for Christmas. 

So this year we are building a LOR controlled 8ft tall coro singing pumpkin, with his backup of 8 pumpkins, "The Great Pumking and his Patch"
6 Red Yard Floods, 8 channel thunder and lighting show between each song using floods and strobes. 

2 6ft crank ghosts, and 1 flying ghost that scoots across the walk way to the house. 1000 watt fogger, Black lights etc. 

Any ways there are some way cool stuff here for future, as I've been haunting around and you folks are about a nuts as the extreme Christmas guys! 

Glad to be with you

Andy H


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome ..and now..we need pics!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to the forum. We are nuts, just don't tell anyone.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks All, I will get some pics up as we go. We are starting to build the props this weekend hopefully, or I'm going to be in trouble.

In the meantime we did a light wall and dance lighting for my Son's wedding

www.lightsonlawton.weebly.com

We will have postings there until I get to the required postings.

Andy H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

oooh can't wait to see your Halloween night video of the display..

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! Nice to have another north-of-the-border haunter on here


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> Welcome ..and now..we need pics!


Static light test of the Great Pumpkin and His Patch
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28635


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

